# blueberry wine recipe



## MonkeyJuice (Aug 2, 2009)

Hey everyone....been a long time since I've been here. I've recently gotten some fresh blueberries. Was wondering if you all have any good 1 gallon recipes? I have about 7 lbs but was wanting to make 1 gallon batches. I checked Jack Kellers site but wasn't sure which one to use. Also have about 25 lbs of peaches! Going to make a batch of that also along with some cobbler. 


I love the summer season!! FRESH FRUITS


----------



## Tom (Aug 2, 2009)

For Blueberry I would;

5# blueberry
water to 1 gallon
Sugar to 1.085
Pectic Enzyme


24 hrs later 
Yeast nutrient
Cote des Blanc yeast


later 2# blueberry for a f-pac and backsweeten


Peaches
Copy above for 1 gallon (I would amke more)


----------



## Wade E (Aug 2, 2009)

I like to use everything up front with the exception of pectic enzyme and yeast and then wait 12 hours and add the pectic enzyme and then another 12 hours and add the yeast. I would also add 1 campden tablet at the beginning and 1/2 tsp of energizer and also about 1-1 1/2 tsp of acid blend.


----------

